
3 great takeaways from Flow by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi - ngoeke
http://fourminutebooks.com/flow-summary/
======
brudgers
See my comment on your first post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10852175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10852175)

~~~
ngoeke
Just submitted, thanks for the tip!!

